# WMD Case mod



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is NUTS...

Clicky.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wow that is crazy. wish i could do that


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this one here is pretty sick too.
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=802808


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> This is NUTS...
> 
> Clicky.


That really is nuts! Kind of cool though, having a bomb as a computer... umm... intersting... Though I think I will stick with my laptop...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

WOW! Those mods really kick @$$!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

to turn a comp into a bomb, all you need to to load windows 2k on it


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

cool...i found a site that had pc mods of all types...
http://www.exclaim.de/gallery_index.php?page=1&mode=date&dir=desc&c=2&r=4
check it...

..i like the one below.....CRAZY!!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this one is leet:
http://www.exclaim.de/gallery/1367/Opteron-Gaming.html


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

they stole my idea!! lol, but what im gune do is cut out area behind mobo and put in a fan. there will be holes for the fan wires and air along the mobo plate.


----------

